# Best 4x and light freeride fork



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

im building a 4x light freeride bike i can find a new fork to fit these guildlines:

140mm travel

wider then 32mm 

bomb proof and reliable

And not Marzocchi

This is going on a bike that is going to be bomb proof and something im going to mainly use in my backyard. I was thinking a pike but it has a 32mm stan.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

RS Pike has 32mm stanchions, but it should fit the bill just right.

Just go with the coil for reliability sake.


----------



## rewt (Jul 21, 2007)

Domain 318 w/U-Turn.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

pike

or a dropped 36


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

domain u turn would be pretty sick and maybe overkill, the pike is pretty tough even though its marketed as an AM fork


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

lowered 36....like this

It is absolutely wonderful, and I like the feel of the fork as much or more than when it was at 160. right here, its at 100. Just drop off 20 mil.









EDIT: dont listen to euroford...get the vanilla. just kiddin euro


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

fox float 36 rc2. get spacers from fox (dirt cheap) to set it at whatever height you need.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Lower a Lyrik Solo Air. That'd be nice.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Lowered 36 float will have the edge for 4X since it's lighter.

I've run a Totem Solo Air at 140 for freeride, it worked great with a similar feel to running it at 180.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd say Pike or Fox 36


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

why do you need stanchions wider than 32mm? thats overkill for smooth 4x and FR jumps


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

im a bigger guy (200) and i ride a little harder then i should. I also am known to take a lot more crashes then i should. This would be going on a Santa Cruz Jackal. I dont have the money for a $800 Talas 36 RC2. I have two bike builds i have come up with that i am weighing the pros and cons of, one of which; of course is price. the other build is set i just need to see what this will come out to.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

kitsapfreerider said:


> im a bigger guy (200) and i ride a little harder then i should. I also am known to take a lot more crashes then i should. This would be going on a Santa Cruz Jackal. I dont have the money for a $800 Talas 36 RC2. I have two bike builds i have come up with that i am weighing the pros and cons of, one of which; of course is price. the other build is set i just need to see what this will come out to.


I think that what you are asking for (to put on a jackal) is way overkill. You don't need massive stanchions at 200lbs, just look for something with a steel steerer if you case a bunch.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

kitsapfreerider said:


> im a bigger guy (200) and i ride a little harder then i should. I also am known to take a lot more crashes then i should. This would be going on a Santa Cruz Jackal. I dont have the money for a $800 Talas 36 RC2. I have two bike builds i have come up with that i am weighing the pros and cons of, one of which; of course is price. the other build is set i just need to see what this will come out to.


Find a used talas like a 06 for 400 or so. 
Just last week I saw a 06 Talas R for 350 on CraigsList. 
dont need that RC2 shiz


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

is it just me or does it aesthetically look like a Versus Weapons X? lols


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> is it just me or does it aesthetically look like a Versus Weapons X? lols


other way around, but sure


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Not Marzocchi? traumatized by the failing 08 series? 

Pike. definitely Pike. 

But I just can't stop thinking 05-07 Z1 FRs when I saw your specs, sorry man.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> Not Marzocchi? traumatized by the failing 08 series?
> 
> Pike. definitely Pike.
> 
> But I just can't stop thinking 05-07 Z1 FRs when I saw your specs, sorry man.


yep, my 66 and roco are the reason that i have not been able to ride my FR rig......gggggrrrr....

They say its under crash replacement....WTF;...not warranty.....there is not damage on the fork or shock exept for my brakes rumming on the crown.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> is it just me or does it aesthetically look like a Versus Weapons X? lols


I think it's just you.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Domain 318 U-Turn seems right. or the pike im not sure the domain is cheaper and yeah.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I run a revelation 426 on my double it's plenty stiff for the amount of travel. I'm no lighweight myself at 200lbs. The revelation is essentially a 10mm lower pike without 20mm dropouts. I vote for a pike!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Just go Lyrik Coil w/ U-Turn.

The Lyrik is more stiff than the Pike, fwiw.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Domain 318 Coil U-Turn $461

Lyrik Coil w/ U-Turn $735

Is the price difference worth it??

thats the price of Code 5's


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

another question, im going to run over budget, to reduce cost, make it a single speed, then when i get the money make it a 9 speed.

would this work? how much woud i save? or should i just wait to get the money i need for the 9 speed.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

double post oops


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

kitsapfreerider said:


> im a bigger guy (200) and i ride a little harder then i should. I also am known to take a lot more crashes then i should. This would be going on a Santa Cruz Jackal. I dont have the money for a $800 Talas 36 RC2. I have two bike builds i have come up with that i am weighing the pros and cons of, one of which; of course is price. the other build is set i just need to see what this will come out to.


Ya I'm about 205. I've used 32mm, 70-90mm travel forks on my hardtail for years. everything from 8ft drops to 35ft doubles. Held up fine (sherman jumper and RS pike, and now riding an argyle). You'd be suprised how much they can handle. Unless you doing super rocky stuff, don't worry about it.

p.s. i crash a lot too, you can be sure i tested those forks.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

kitsapfreerider said:


> another question, im going to run over budget, to reduce cost, make it a single speed, then when i get the money make it a 9 speed.
> 
> would this work? how much woud i save? or should i just wait to get the money i need for the 9 speed.


SS hardtails are glorious for FR stuff. Try it and you'll never go back


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

kitsapfreerider said:


> Domain 318 Coil U-Turn $461
> 
> Lyrik Coil w/ U-Turn $735
> 
> ...


Well in my opinion the Domain looks trashy with the nickel stanchions. Lyriks are much better looking in my opinion and probably ride alot better. Is that worth 300 dollars or so? I don't think so. I would be leaning Pike wise if I were you


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I got an Mongoose ecx I'm building. I will picking up my Pike Friday All I'll need is cables grips and a cassette. Been collecting parts for 4 months.


----------

